# mesh sticking to fabric



## CPTPRDSTUDIOS (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi, I'm trying to print a white logo on a kelly green shirt. The issue is that in 3 of the 8 platens of my Javelin the mesh is sticking on the fabric and is affecting the quality of the printing. What could cause this? Thanks for your help!

Arnie
Compton Proud Studios


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

Three things that I can think of.
1- Too coarse of mesh ( not as likely as #2 or #3)
2- Ink is too sicky ( add a little curable reducer )
3- mesh is too loose / no off contact


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh, I forgot one.. Your print stoke may be at too severe an angle, thereby pushing too much ink through and reducing the "shearing" of the ink.

You can correct this by adjusting the print stroke to as little angle as possible. That will improve the shearing and decrease the amount of ink being applied to the shirt at the same time.


----------

